# Heading to Myrtle first week of April



## ahaga09 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey guys,
Well the snow hasn't cancelled our spring break here in NC so I'm leaving the classroom and grading papers behind for a while. We will be down from April 6th to the 9th...any tips would be appreciated...I usually go for some flounder fishing but not sure if the weather is going to cooperate in time. Any ideas on what might be hitting in the suds or pier? My wife will be with me and I doubt she wants to make the long walk to the jetty at Murrells. I would love to hook some doormats but wouldn't mind filling the cooler with some whiting, croaker, etc...Thank you as always for your time and consideration

Tight Lines


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

That's the time for whiting on clams and shrimp. Never seen but a handful of keeper croaker. Could be flounder, depends on the water temp. Probably some puffers if you like to eat them. I like having Fishbites for whiting too, they can be picky and only hit one bait. Fish clams, shrimp, cut bait, and a flavor or two of Fishbites.


----------



## ahaga09 (Aug 14, 2014)

SmoothLures said:


> That's the time for whiting on clams and shrimp. Never seen but a handful of keeper croaker. Could be flounder, depends on the water temp. Probably some puffers if you like to eat them. I like having Fishbites for whiting too, they can be picky and only hit one bait. Fish clams, shrimp, cut bait, and a flavor or two of Fishbites.


Thanks for the tips...are you using a standard double rig?

anyone else have any tips?


----------



## ahaga09 (Aug 14, 2014)

Also, my brother and my went to a bridge somewhere down towards murrells several years ago...it was a small bridge where you simply parked on the side of the road and fished directly from it wasn't a very tall bridge, i remember there was a lot of oyster bars around...I can't remember the road...I know this is a bit of a stretch, again any help is appreciated


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

ahaga09 said:


> Thanks for the tips...are you using a standard double rig?
> 
> anyone else have any tips?


Yep...25 lb flourocarbon and your favorite hooks on long droppers.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

sounds like the bridge on Atlantic Ave in Garden City



ahaga09 said:


> Also, my brother and my went to a bridge somewhere down towards murrells several years ago...it was a small bridge where you simply parked on the side of the road and fished directly from it wasn't a very tall bridge, i remember there was a lot of oyster bars around...I can't remember the road...I know this is a bit of a stretch, again any help is appreciated


----------



## ahaga09 (Aug 14, 2014)

I looked at the satellite and it didn't seem familiar...i asked my brother and he mentioned something about on the way to georgetown and taking a left at a gas station...thats all we can remember...thanks guys...any more advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Pawleys Bridge


----------



## ahaga09 (Aug 14, 2014)

RJ,
Do you have to have directions or a road name for that bridge? It looked like a great spot, however the time we went the place was covered in pinfish tearing up our baits...thanks again


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

North Causeway Drive. Turn left at the gas station.


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

good flounder fishing there.. got a 23 inch one there last October..


----------

